# Best butchering methods/tools



## Lorelai (Mar 11, 2011)

We're looking for a more effective way to butcher our rabbits, and are curious to hear your opinions and thoughts on the subject. Also, what specific tools do you use? Knife or scissors? We currently use kitchen scissors, but I think we need a pair that is designed to withstand the butchering process. Maybe a pair that's designed for poultry would hold up better? Any thoughts on this subject would be much appreciated!


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 11, 2011)

Do some serious homework search on processing rabbits BEFORE you even get rabbits. One will need a small club ( piece of pipe) to knock the rabbit uncontous,( or just your hands to wring their necks) ( otherwise you will be royally scratched by the rabbit) then a knife to sever the jugulars, then skin and eviserate them.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 11, 2011)

Personally I use the same knife we skin deer with for all the cutting parts, then I use dyke cutters for any part where bone is involved.  (Though I think poultry shears would work too)  I did find that instead of hanging them by the back legs, hanging them from the front legs (after bleeding of coarse) it is much easier for the skinning and gutting.  The only thing you end up having to reach in for is the lungs and heart, the rest just falls out.


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> Personally I use the same knife we skin deer with for all the cutting parts, then I use dyke cutters for any part where bone is involved.  (Though I think poultry shears would work too)  I did find that instead of hanging them by the back legs, hanging them from the front legs (after bleeding of coarse) it is much easier for the skinning and gutting.  The only thing you end up having to reach in for is the lungs and heart, the rest just falls out.


I never thought about using a pair of dykes to cut bone. I've been thinking about trying to processing them by hanging them from their front legs. I'm definitely going to try it now.

Lorelai
    Today 3:21 pm

Also, what specific tools do you use? Knife or scissors?

I use a field processing kit that I bought off of amazon real cheap. I've used it for ducks and rabbits and I've gotten my moneys worth out of it.


----------



## talchemist5 (Mar 11, 2011)

for me i use a pair of heavy duty snips <not sure what they are called, i got them at harbor freight and can cut sheet metal> that allows me to skin and make most cuts...then i got a small pair of all steal prunning shears to cut through bone.  

it makes it simple for me...i just followed what i saw on youtube.


----------



## hoodat (Mar 11, 2011)

I prefer to disjoint rather than cut bone. Just bend the joint backwards till it pops from the socket and cut through the sinews. I don't know of any profesionals who do it any other way.


----------



## chunkydunk (Mar 12, 2011)

i do it the way my dad and grandparents taught me. It aint pretty but works well for us.  I hold rabbit by hind legs and swiftly whack the back of the head with my hand. Its quick. Plus for my family i dont worry about the meat being cut precisely. usually i just break off the feet then cut through. The only tool i use is a simple folding pocket knife.since we dont eat the head its doggie fodder. I do keep the heart liver, and kidneys.I also make simple cuts at the hip, behind the ribs for the back and then just split the ribs.


----------



## Mitransplant (Mar 13, 2011)

lorelai;
Have you watched the youtube video on butchering a rabbit? I think it is rather easy to do. Have included the sight if you want to check it out. Good Luck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6ud68Qmdyc


----------



## Lorelai (Mar 13, 2011)

We've watched pretty much all the YouTube footage out there... it's just a question of what works for us, and what tools will hold up over time. BF currently breaks the neck, but doesn't like that sometimes it does other damage to the body, thus making it more difficult to process (we've been experimenting with deboning). We're looking for tools that will withstand the butchering process over time, as the kitchen shears we bought for the purpose are dying after two litters (about two dozen rabbits). We just use regular knives, sharpened, to process the rabbit; the shears take everything off before the rabbit makes it to the cutting board.


----------



## wYs Ranch (Mar 21, 2011)

we use a board with a slot and break their necks.  We used a pair of wire cable cutters for the bone (although now I got a pair of bone shears to use). We found it easier to cut the head off asap so it can bleed out.  Then cut the feet off, and slit the hide to remove the skin.  Skin with a standard skinning knife and dress w/same knife.  We save all innards except for the intestines, stomach and bile duct, for the dogs.  (I grind up fat, meat scraps and innards into a mash, mix in bread (use to clean grinder too)  and freeze into balls, the dogs love them)


----------



## CrimsonRose (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a small paring knife and a set of garden pruners (for the neck and feet) 

I dispatch them with a pellet gun then hang them by the back feet and remove the head to bleed out...


----------



## nic8407 (Jun 6, 2011)

This may be too late but... I made two products similar to items I saw on "The rabbit ringer" site. One to snap their neck and one to hang them for skinning. It works great for me. I also use a hook type skinning knife (the kind you put a sheet rock blade in) and a small curved blade skinning knife used in the field for skinning deer ect. Then I use poultry shears for the tail, feet, rib cage, back bone ect. One word of advise for poultry shears, get a pair that have a defined notch or ring for your index finger to bear against, otherwise your hand slips on the handles and you can't put much muscle into cutting the bone. Hope this might help somebody.


----------



## justin (Jun 12, 2011)

I do the same as chunkydunk (also taught to me by my grandpa) I hold by back legs and they will be very still then with a flat hand I can break there necks instantly with a swift downward chop. Sometimes they bleed out through the nose and clean easyer, then I hang by back legs to skin and gut them. If you disjointed them all you need is a pocket knife but i usually use a small buck knife just because the folding knife are harder to clean.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jun 14, 2011)

I use a Black and Decker trimming pruner to cut the skin and bypass pruners  to remove the feet. They have a set at TSC for $10 and it works well. I feel more comfortable with this than with a blade.


----------



## KittyHawk (Jul 22, 2019)

hoodat said:


> I prefer to disjoint rather than cut bone. Just bend the joint backwards till it pops from the socket and cut through the sinews. I don't know of any profesionals who do it any other way.



Do you find this leaves a cleaner bone end? We have run into the issue where sharp bone ends are puncturing our vacuum bags or shrinkwrap bags.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 12, 2019)

Look up the hopper popper, for dispatching the animal I think it’s the same idea as the slotted board, seems a little easier than wringing their necks or karate chopping lol. But totally just my opinion.


----------

